# Can't believe how lucky we are..............



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

How lucky are we to have the greatest music and the greatest musicians right at our fingertips to listen to whenever we want to.
It's really a miracle when you think about it and something i never take for granted.
Even folks with not much money can have wonderful music.

Also, just think, Bach never heard Mozart or Beethoven or Schubert or Bruckner etc

Mozart never heard Beethoven or Brahms etc

Beethoven never heard Brahms or Schumann or Bruckner or Mahler or Wagner or Verdi etc

They never even saw a motion picture!

It really makes me realize how lucky we are.

And to have a wonderful place like this to share it with friends.
Thank you Mr Krummhorn and Mr Magel.

Just some thoughts :tiphat:


----------



## Room2201974 (Jan 23, 2018)

*Itullian*,

I agree, we live in a time in which the music of tons of composers is at our fingertips. Forty years ago if you wanted the score of a work by a major composer you either purchased it on order from your local music store, or you checked it out from a music library - if you had access to one. Nowadays, it's probably on the net and at your fingertips within seconds.

And another thought about how lucky we are comes to mind: we live in the age of anti-biotics. Imagine Chopin and maybe Schubert and Mozart living longer because of science. I know that I would surely be dead - probably a couple of times over had I lived in their eras.

Ah, it's all so fun when we sit down and try to play in time.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Room2201974 said:


> *Itullian*,
> 
> I agree, we live in a time in which the music of tons of composers is at our fingertips. Forty years ago if you wanted the score of a work by a major composer you either purchased it on order from your local music store, or you checked it out from a music library - if you had access to one. Nowadays, it's probably on the net and at your fingertips within seconds.


I remember back in the day getting the playlist for the classical station and planning the night around when a piece I wanted to hear would be on, because there was no other way to hear it. I don't miss those days.


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

Sometimes classical musick and fine memories r the only thing that keeps me afloat...:tiphat:


----------



## Room2201974 (Jan 23, 2018)

Manxfeeder said:


> I remember back in the day getting the playlist for the classical station and planning the night around when a piece I wanted to hear would be on, because there was no other way to hear it. I don't miss those days.


Then you would have loved the show I once hosted on the radio: Classical Music Request Night! People would call in to make requests and we would play 3 hours of whatever the public wanted to hear. Ah, those were the days!


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Room2201974 said:


> Then you would have loved the show I once hosted on the radio: Classical Music Request Night! People would call in to make requests and we would play 3 hours of whatever the public wanted to hear. Ah, those were the days!


We had one of those in Nashville. It was great. I desperately wanted to hear Satie's Socrate, but there weren't any recordings in the library or music stores. The request person played the whole third movement.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Itullian said:


> How lucky are we to have the greatest music and the greatest musicians right at our fingertips to listen to whenever we want to.
> It's really a miracle when you think about it and something i never take for granted.
> *Even folks with not much money can have wonderful music.*
> 
> ...


With all that said, it is amazing how many "folks with not much money" settle for carp music. Ah, but perhaps it is just a matter or education and exposure.


----------



## Alinde (Feb 8, 2020)

SixFootScowl said:


> With all that said, it is amazing how many "folks with not much money" settle for carp music. Ah, but perhaps it is just a matter or education and exposure.


Poissons d'Or ??


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

I opened thinking that you were going to say how could we be so lucky to be white.


----------



## Helgi (Dec 27, 2019)

The privilege and convenience can seem almost indecent at times, like when I pick up my phone in line at the grocery store and play whatever I can think of.

Well except if it's on Linn, Hyperion or Testament... 

*sigh* :devil:


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

Money doesn’t equal taste. I am sure plenty of people with plenty of cash also settle for “carp” music as you put it


----------



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

Music patrons: No more of this carp music!

Musician: This ain't carp music, people. It's the _Trout Quintet_! Y'all need to learn your fish!

Sorry, I couldn't resist.


----------

